# locust



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Just traded some chickens for this locust tree. Not sure what type of locust it is. I'm hopeing it's black locust but honey locust is good too. What does it look like to you? It's from Michigan. It sure is hard to cut with my chainsaw. I plan to mill it with my csm when the weather turns cooler.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*picture*

i forgot to load pictures.:laughing:


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Definately black locust! Have fun milling that with the CSM, you have your hands full with that one. Have plenty of sharp chains on hand.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

I kinda thought it was black locust because of the rough bark, but wasn't positive. I'm sure it will take longer to mill than most. It's slated for guitars, so should be well worth the extra work to mill. This is a guitar i'm building from a walnut tree i milled .


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice guitar.
Nice logs.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea, lol have fun with the CSM. Hope your back is strong. Nice logs and sweet guitar


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like the shape of the tree. nice score


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Black Locust was used by the farmers for years for fence posts. It doesn't rot. Will be around forever. I took out some old posts on the farm which has been in the ground for 25+ years and they showed no sign of rot. Amazing stuff. Makes pretty bowls and turning stock as well.


----------

